
Wooden Brain - raganwald
http://neil.fraser.name/news/2008/01/04/
======
blogimus
Dr.F: Would you mind telling me whose brain i did put in?

Igor: And you won't be angry?

Dr.F: I will not be angry!

Igor: Abbe...someone.

Dr.F: Abbe someone? Abbe who?

Igor: Abbe Normal.

Dr.F: Abbe Normal!

Igor: I'm almost sure that was the name.

Having gotten _that_ urge out of the way, this is really cool and would make a
great educational product, I want one for me, um I mean my kids. Really, my
kids would love this.

------
gojomo
Wow -- every head MRI should include one of these as a souvenir.

------
Protophore
Kinda cool, but also kinda weird. That had to have taken a lot of time. It
takes a certain kind of person to go to the effort to put something like that
together.

~~~
mhb
Yeah. He could have been watching "What About Earl" reruns instead.

------
robg
Wow, thanks. I'd love to see the 1 cubic mm version that we use when mapping
function to anatomy! Plus, that would be one heck of a 3D puzzle!

------
jyothi
3D printing is here. Just mind-blowing!

------
dfranke
The news.yc code should have a third-level domain exception for *.name.

